# Urgent Help : How do I move a Pigeon nest?



## pavvy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello All

I am moving to a new location and just noticed a Pigeon has nested in my potted plant. I have no option but to move this plant as the owner of the apartment is not allowing. *How do I move the plant without harming the Pigeon and it's babies?*

The good thing is that I'm shifting in the same building just 7 floors below, if that may help.

Please dont advise me to leave the plant or request the landlord because he's cold hearted monster.

Please Help. I only have 2 days before I shift.

Thanks

Pavneet, India


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never had succes in moving a nest
-do you know how old the babies are now? Aprox?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Pavneet, appreciate your concern and good heart for the young pigeons 

You have two options

You can take the babies inside to your house and feed them on your own

Or 

Leave the plant there and request it to be left there for another 2-3 weeks, by then the babies should be grown up.

Where are you located in India ? we might have someone who would be able to take care of the babies. Do you have an idea how old the baby pigeons would be ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pavvy said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am moving to a new location and just noticed a Pigeon has nested in my potted plant. I have no option but to move this plant as the owner of the apartment is not allowing. *How do I move the plant without harming the Pigeon and it's babies?*
> 
> ...


 they will abandon the nest... if you can not leave the planter/nest then you will have to hand feed them.. sounds like your only choice...as you say don't advise me to leave the plant....so that is about it.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

If these babies are already a few weeks old then they won't be too much hassle to hand feed...
if you are not sure how old...do they have feathers yet?


----------

